# Camshaft position over retarded



## Peterpan11? (13 d ago)

Hi 
The EML is on the dash 
Plugged in diagnostic machine and it’s come up with this.

B camshaft position 
B camshaft position 
Timing over retarded
Bank 1
Can anyone tell me if this is a major issue?

thanks in advance.


----------



## Gamersubz (9 mo ago)

Peterpan11? said:


> Hi
> The EML is on the dash
> Plugged in diagnostic machine and it’s come up with this.
> 
> ...


Seems like position sensor faults or timing is off on bank 1 not sure as i have no experiences. Posting my 2 cents hopefully someone experienced can help you


----------

